# Dexter Bull Calves for Sale in SE Texas



## ReluctantLawyer (Mar 7, 2011)

We live near Beaumont, Texas and have two 2011 Dexter bull calves that we need to sell. I posted an ad and pictures at www.southeasttexas.com under "livestock" with the heading, "ADCA Dexter Bull Calves." The text of the ad is: 

"For sale, two black miniature Dexter bull calves, eligible for registration with the ADCA (American Dexter Cattle Association). Both calves were sired by Fan-C-Cole, ADCA registration #020606. The older calf was born February 22, 2011 to Fan-C-Zoretta (black). The younger calf was born May 19, 2011 to Fan-C Rose's Desdemona (dun). We will take $675 for each calf, which price includes registration and related paperwork. with the ADCA. Without registration, we will take $575 for each."

I don't know how to post photos here, but the ad at SETX.COM has photos of the calves, their sire (my bull) and the two dams. If you know anyone who is in the market for dexters, I'd love to help him or her out. I'm out of pasture and don't need the little bulls. Thx.


----------



## ReluctantLawyer (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey, fellows. I've had a deafening lack of any interest in my calves. This is not sarcasm, but I need to know if: (1) my asking price is way out of line (that's about what I paid 2 years ago for my bull calf), (2) Dexters have fallen out of favor, (3) my inability to post photos turned everyone off or made it impossible to find the posting on SETX.COM. I didn't especially anticipate selling to anyone out of state, but I thought I might at least garner a comment or two. Please advise, as I need to sell these guys or make them steers and plan to put them in the freezer. Thx.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

Sir, you're in a drought stricken state where few people are adding livestock to their farms. Hay and feed prices are astronomical there.

You've failed to advertise in the most popular spots (craigslist, here, your local trading post, http://www.dextercattle4sale.net/ and the Dexter cattle Yahoo discussion groups).

In selling bull calves, you are targeting a market for breeding stock. Even though there are as many bulls born as heifers, we only need one breeding bull for many heifers. The ones that are sold should be the best ones available. That means post pictures and genetic test results.

Your prices are not the problem, unless you're selling them to be steered and raised for beef. Then you're a little bit high. Not much.

Everyone struggles to sell bull calves. Broaden your market and post pictures.


----------



## ReluctantLawyer (Mar 7, 2011)

Thx. I planned to start local (SETX.COM) and go next to the dexter website. I really just wanted a little feedback. May try again to post pix here, too. When I tried I was unsuccessful which led me to just link to SETEX.COM where I have posted pictures of calves, the bull, and the cows.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Gene is correct. I think it&#8217;s hard to sell bulls unless all the paperwork has been done: registration, genotyping, chondro/PHA testing, A2, and, in some cases, color testing. It&#8217;s much easier to sell steers to folks who want to finish their own beef on their own farms.

If you sell them as bulls without any of the above, you are taking a chance that they will end up as unregistered, untested breeding animals whose calves cannot be registered, and that is a shame for a registered breed such as the Dexter. 

One of yours is only about a month old, correct?


----------



## ReluctantLawyer (Mar 7, 2011)

You're correct. The younger one is just a month or so. I noticed Fan-C-Dexter in Navasota, TX (where I bought my bull and 2 cows) has started listing a registered price and an unregistered price for their calves, so I followed suit. I did just get my first call from my ad and am supposed to be showing the calves on Thursday evening. Although these are the second calves for my cows, I didn't attempt to sell the yearlings--one heifer and one beautiful red (tested) bull who is gentle as a puppy. If the new calves don't sell shortly, I will go ahead and register them and do all necessary testing.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

At such a young age, it's hard to tell what kind of a bull prospect they will make. Even the best bloodlines will produce some culls. It is also rare to see a month old calf for sale unless it's a bottle calf. So IMHO, your offering is "outside the box" on several counts.


----------



## SCRancher (Jan 11, 2011)

At first I thought both were around Feb 22 dob which at that age your price was not off - for a 1 month old however I would be hard pressed to pay that price unless both the sire and the dam were top 1% for the breed.

I'm glad however that you have found some interest and I wish you well.

I'll be looking for buyers soon for Registered Black Angus heifers and bulls.


----------



## SusyTX (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey there, we're a bit north of you (about an hour N of College Station), and purchased much of our seed stock from Maureen & Neil at Fan-C. Our herd has grown significantly in the last few years. Genebo, we've followed you on the Dexter proboards and have learned much from you over the years....we, too, really lean toward the shortlegs (and may sell most of our longlegs in time).

Dexters are a specialized market, I guess you know that. Although we could easily have bought our herdsire here in TX, we opted to bring a polled Gladhour bull down from Missouri. And, although we've had many bull calves in the last few years, we've steered almost all of them...we've had one this year that we feel is good enough to keep as a future sire for our herd. It's tough to market the bulls, without a doubt. The drought isn't helping, many producers of all breeds are selling off much of their stock. 

I'd definitely advertise as recommended, some use Craigslist as well, and pictures are essential. The dual purpose of the Dexters, and especially given the drought, their ability to do well on good forage and less acreage than full-size cattle is a real plus...they're truly at their best for those wanting a smaller-sized animal. This is a difficult market right now, but being flexible on the price may be essential. We've also decided to not register all our stock....not everyone demands registered stock, atleast not in our area, especially if it means a lower price. I guess just being flexible is going to be key in a drought year (again) and a tough economic climate. 

Please let everyone know how it goes...we're sending our first two to the freezer this fall, as planned...but we, too, are looking at our herd and thinking marketing, and who may go and who may stay in the next 6 months or so.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Just my 2 cents worth, but I think they are pretty high. I sell my six month old bull calves, after testing and weaned and vaccinated, for 6 or 7 hundred dollars. I wouldn't expect to pay more than 400. for a weaned steer, as for a one month old, why would you sell him so young? He's to young to wean and you can't really tell how he's gonna turn out yet, so he needs a little more time to see how good he'll be. Please don't take offence because I don't mean to insult your cattle, and I know the prices are different everywhere. I hope you get them sold, we just got home from Houston and the cattle prices are getting bad down your way.


----------

